# S.M. BIXBY BOTTLE



## shermanville ill (Jul 13, 2005)

BOTTOM HAS BI X BY.

 all have a good un.........
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 14, 2005)

it is a glue bottle . i think they also made ink.


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 14, 2005)

Digger,
 you got it right.

  BiXby.................S.M.Bixby & Company, New York, NY. A prolific producer of ink, shoe polish and glue products. Their bottles are found in a variety of shapes, colors and sizes. Actual glass manufacturers who produced them are unknown.

 have a good un
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 14, 2005)

I've see that bottle with a muscilage label. That falls under the glue heading.


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 14, 2005)

Gunther,
 a mucilage bottle?????? No No No.
 I can not tell people I found a"mucilage bottle"; all I would get are strange looks.

 It is a glue bottle, a gum bottle, anthing but a "mucilage bottle."

 all have a good un.........
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 14, 2005)

That's not bad... try telling people you dug a glass breast pump... or a Hoffmans Mixture For Gonorrhea bottle... how embarrasing.
 Just the fact that you may be digging in an old outhouse is bad enough...


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 14, 2005)

That's better than saying that you were handling a SPERM SEWING MACHINE OIL.[sm=tongue.gif]

 Noticing the diamond shaped base - Most of these BIXBYs we dig have rounded bottoms.


----------



## diginit (Jul 16, 2005)

BIXBY'S! Darn things got me hooked. Now my fingernails are always dirty, my clothes are trashed, my boots have holes in the toes, and I spend all my spare time looking for dumps to dig. Bixby's are to blame![]


----------



## shermanville ill (Jul 16, 2005)

Diginit,
 very, very nice collection.

 have a good un..............
 SHERMANVILLE ILLINOIS


----------



## diginit (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks. They're all commons, but have a desirable shape. circa 1890 . Yours is worth maybe 5 bucks as are the others. Not bad considering that in 1915 the shoe polish sold for 7 cents a bottleLet me quote "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder"  Check this just for fun  [ http://www.fldstone.com/BixbyHis.htm ]


----------

